# Anyone does some C++ Programming?



## Teo (Apr 18, 2001)

Hi,

   I was wondering if anyone who does some serious C++ programming could tell me how they do. I've been trying to compile my applications under os X (using gcc, powerbuilder, ...) and each time I do have the same problem : libstdc++ doesn't seem to contain all the classes/methods at all!! some sstream, ios and bits/* are badly missing.

So, I'd like to know if someone here is doing some C++ dev? And how do they manage to compile their code (which exploits lots of the c++ lib fonctionnality)?

I tried to recompile libstdc++-v3 without any success, so once again, if someone have been able to do such a thing, I'll be REALLY happy to have some pointers, hints, tricks, ...

How can Apple is going to survive if we can't even port some C++ applications to OS X ... 

Thanks a lot for your help,

    -teo.


----------



## rharder (Apr 19, 2001)

I haven't done c++, but I've compiled tons of c and c++ code from *nix sites.

-Rob


----------



## Teo (Apr 19, 2001)

Hi,

So could you point me to some applications you've been compiling using C++ and including some sstream, ostream, ios, bits/*, std/* files ... that would be a good way for me to look at their makefile and source code ....


Thanks a lot,

    -teo.


----------



## ladavacm (Apr 19, 2001)

is unfortunately a known fact.  Fortunately, there is a port of SGI STL which works fine, and is a superset of the standart library.  There is a port for FreeBSD, and it should work on MOSX


----------



## rharder (Apr 20, 2001)

If you get STLport4 from their site, you won't be able to compile it, but there's a great patch buried in the OpenOffice source distribution (and indicated in the MacOS X build docs) that will let you compile it and use SGI STL streams and all their other goodies.

-Rob


----------



## baobao (Apr 21, 2001)

I ported my 30K-lines SGI C++ code without problems, under OS X Public Beta. Apparently the SGI STL is used automatically, as I had to use the quirky 'algo.h' header. I used the 'c++' compiler in the makefile. The same code compiles under IRIX, OS X, and Mac OS 9/Codewarrior. I hope it still compiles under 10.0, but I don't dare to try...


----------

